# Spartacus: Blood and Sand



## Tansy (Sep 27, 2010)

I caught up with this a few weeks ago as it peeked my interest as I was channel flicking

Spartacus: Blood and Sand

It's fast become my guilty pleasure 

Anyone else indulging?


----------



## Vladd67 (Sep 27, 2010)

Should have been called Spartacus: Blood and Sex


----------



## digs (Sep 27, 2010)

That'd get me in!

I've heard a bit about this show but never seen it. Is it actually a good story or is it more about the action and nakedness and Xena (not that I have anything against that)?


----------



## Tansy (Sep 27, 2010)

Well John Hannah is it it and from the episodes I've seen there is a decent storyline. There is a lot of fighting, blood and sex but that's kinda how it was back then I guess. If you didn't know whether you would survive your next fight I'm guessing you got it where you could 

I prefer it to the Xena series, less tongue in cheek.


----------



## nj1 (Sep 28, 2010)

I've managed to watch the whole of the first series and really enjoyed it. It is a 'bit' over the top imo, but it's also quite realistic, theres a good plot, lots of twists and turns and John Hannah is brilliant as the power hungry Batiatus.

Can't wait for series two, although I did hear the the guy who plays Sparticus has found out he has cancer and may not be in it. Lets hope he pulls through ok


----------



## digs (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, from what I read, that guy's quit for good. I think he got better and then got worse again  Not sure what they're going to do to replace him.


----------



## Vladd67 (Sep 29, 2010)

Watch Spartacus Blood And Sand Online Free All episodes


> Sad news: Spartacus: Blood and Sand star Andy Whitfield is bowing out of the second season of the hit Starz show because his cancer, non-Hodgkin lymphoma, has returned and requires aggressive treatment. “It’s with a deep sense of disappointment that I must step aside from such an exceptional project as Spartacus and all the wonderful people involved,” Whitfield, 36, said in a statement. “It seems that it is time for myself and my family to embark on another extraordinary journey. Thank you sincerely for the support so far.” The future of the series — season 2 had tentatively been set to air next September — is uncertain. Starz still plans to premiere the series’ prequel, Spartacus: Gods of the Arena, this January
> 
> source: usa today


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 19, 2010)

Cool - only heard little snippets of this previously - looks like I should check it out.

Is it currently being screened on TV anywhere at all?


----------



## Tansy (Oct 19, 2010)

Bravo are re-running them I think


----------



## Mundering (Oct 20, 2010)

The series was good, but I'm hoping that if they get to the leper bit, they will hold off on the nudity.


----------



## Dundalis (Dec 11, 2010)

Is this show def returning? I heard they can't find a replacement, so it might be off.


----------



## rune (Jun 17, 2012)

They are just starting to show season 1 on freeview, why doesnt everything take so long to even get shown on a free channel!!!!

I didnt think much of the first episode, all that slow motion blood scene, seemed a bit stupid. Spoiled the action for me
Fortunately episode two is slightly better and I will see what the 3rd one is like before I decide if I will continue or not

Not enough storyline for me as yet, too much fighting and sex and not enough depth


----------

